# Nosework 2.0



## GottaLuvMutts (Jun 1, 2009)

Nosework was getting boring, so last night Kit and I started nosework with food distractions. Our location of choice? The food/treat aisles of Petco! Anyone who knows Kit knows how challenging this is...she applies border collie intensity to her food motivation, so food distractions were bound to be tough. But we were pretty successful, all things considered. We did about 10 successful hides before I sensed that it was starting to get old. We'll keep working on it.


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

That's a great idea! This will be Watson's biggest challenge, so I'd love to hear updates on how you work on this.


----------

